# Home School Help



## GordMay (Dec 19, 2002)

Home School

Homeschool Help.
Take a look at the May-June 2004 online issue of Home Education Magazine at
http://www.home-ed-magazine.com/HEM/213.html

Correspondence Programs

Resource Index

Alger Learning Center, 121 Alder Dr., Sedro-Woolley, WA 98284; 800-595-2630, [email protected] , http://www.independent-learning.com
Private high school in Washington state that offers a national distance learning program that supports unschooling.

American School, 2200 East 170th St, Lansing, IL 60438; 800-531-9268, 708-418-2800
Accredited non-profit educational institution offering high school courses.

Calvert School, 105 Tuscany Rd, Baltimore, MD 21210: 410-243-6030, 410-366-0674; [email protected] , http://www.calvertschool.org
K-8 home school curriculum, packaged, classical, includes books, tests, materials and supplies for K-8.

Clonlara School Home Based Education Program, 1289 Jewett St, Ann Arbor, MI , 48104; , 734-769-4515; [email protected], http://www.clonlara.org
Fully accredited, individualized learning programs for all age and grade levels. CompuHigh program offered via the Internet.

Curriculum Services, 26801 Pine Avenue, Bonita Springs, FL 34135; 877-702-1419, 941-992-6381, 941-992-6473 fax; [email protected], http://www.curriculumservices.com
Curriculum Services sells complete programs (K-12) through the mail to home educators throughout the United States, US Territories, and Canada.

Home School Academy, 334 2nd Street, Catasauqua, PA 18032-2501 ; 800-863-1474, 610-266-7817 fax; [email protected], http://www.homeschoolacademy.com/
Curriculum for grades K-12.

Keystone National High School, School House Station, 420 West Fifth St, Bloomsburg, PA 17815; 800-255-4937; [email protected], http://www.keystonehighschool.com
High school program, single course or complete enrollment.

Laurel Springs School, PO Box 1440, Ojai, CA 93024; 800-377-5890, 805-646-2473; [email protected], http://www.laurelsprings.com
Customized curricula for K-12, online instruction for older kids.

Oak Meadow School, PO Box 740, Putney, VT 05346; 802-387-2021; [email protected], http://www.oakmeadow.com
K-12 correspondence courses, including online courses for PreK-12.

Sonlight Curriculum, Ltd., 8042 South Grant Way, Littleton, CO 80122-2705 ; 303-730-6292, 303-795-8668 Fax; [email protected], http://www.sonlight-curriculum.com
Christian literature-based curriculum for grades K-12


----------



## TXDinghySailor (Sep 22, 2005)

I''m not a woman, but I am homeschooled.

Check out Seton Home school

www.setonhome.org
It''s fully accredited and really challenging for the students, as a Seton student of ten years, I can confirm that with my own sweat and blood.


----------

